# The Pond Is Finished!



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

All I need to do now is add plants and my fish.

On Saturday March 16 we had a beautiful Spring day, so I grabbed the bull by the horns, and went outside to make my pond 'right': it's been sitting since November, not level, and I wanted to fix it as soon as the weather permitted.

After bailing out the 30 some-odd gallons of lovely greenish water (I saved some to put back), I pulled out the preform, and did a little digging to have it settle down in the hole a bit more.

Then I added some sand to cushion the preform before putting it back in the hole. Using a flat board and a level, I kept adjusting the dirt/sand until the pond was about as level as I could make it: the bubble being between the lines on the level.

I put the preform back in, checked to make sure it was still level, and worked some sand and dirt in around it as I filled it up with water.










Then I added about 3 gallons of saved 'green water' to jump start the bacterial processes, and arranged rocks around the edge making sure to have some of them overhang enough to give the fish some shelter.










Finally, I planted a water lily. It came with a string and a fake flower that acts like a buoy in case I need to relocate the lily (it's in about 24" of water or so).

I've ordered a fish net, and am just waiting for it to arrive later this week. In the meanwhile, I'm also looking for other sources of floating/aquatic plants before I add the goldfish.

Do you think I should add a couple of gallons of water from the goldfish aquarium, too?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a nice looking pond, especially the way you arranged the rocks around it. Adding water from the old tank won't really help, but if you could place about half of the substrate from the tank into the pond, that would help a bit.
Do you have a filter for this? The pond can get dirty pretty quick without a good pump and filter.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you on your compliment!

At this time I have a pump and spitter, and another pump but no filter.

We're going to have to run an electrical line out to the pond from the house, or at least a heavy duty extension cord from the outside outlet, about 20 feet away.

I have been told by other pond enthusiasts and have read that with only two goldfish they should do fine without a filter, but that the spitter will help keep the water moving. I'm also going to add live plants to assist with the oxygenation process.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I love it. It looks great. Make sure you post pictures of the gold fish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pond! I wish I had a pond that size, but I have this diminutive pond...


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

How big is this pond?


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

DarwinAhoy said:


> How big is this pond?


About 30 gallons.

The net to keep out raccoons and the like has arrived, but the weather has been colder than usual, and I'm not rushing to add the fish.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

BęttãBåbë;347130 said:


> I love it. It looks great. Make sure you post pictures of the gold fish


Thank you, I will.

How big is your pond, Charlie1?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Just keep in mind that the goldfish won't be able to stay in there for too long. They will outgrow it. What sort of filtration are you running?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

A pond can be as small as 30 gallons? My goldfish are In a 29 gallon aquarium right now, I wish I had a pond.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was going to put my koi out in a tub this year but decided to just go ahead and sell it...
it is a butterfly koi about 12" nose to base of tail...i am thinking of getting a few bristol shubunkins and letting them grow out to breed...might take a couple of years but quality bristols bring good money....breeding them in a tub shouldn't be hard but i will need to make sure i have a couple of empty ones ready for young to grow out...

fuzz....great job on the pond.....now....this summer when you have nothing to do start digging one about 15x15x4.......maybe even bigger and make it like a japanese garden.....maybe a bridge going out to a little island where you and the wife can go out and sit with your morning coffee and enjoy a little peace and quiet together...


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input, all.

When I bought the preform, I was told it was 30 gallons, but it might be bigger.

The waterlily I bought and added has started growing leaves.










When I dropped a floating thermometer in yesterday, I heard a distinct 'plop' sound from the overhang. I suspect a frog has found a home...but hope it's not a snake.

I have a bunch of Java moss in my (unheated) aquarium, and thought I'd put some in the pond. There are opposite opinions on this, based upon my online research. Anyone have experience with this?

lohachata, my *husband*  wants to do some digging, but based upon knowing him for 30+ years, I suggested we go slow, to see how our first pond works out.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Generally, small ponds like this will give you more trouble than bigger ones, anyway. So I don't always suggest the "start small" approach as it many times dissuades people from doing something larger.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Update on my pond:

I've been putting aquarium plants in the pond, since I can't find any pond plants locally (I know, I can order from aquabid, etc). I added some hornwort and some Java moss so far.

Then about a week ago, on an impulse, I bought and added three small "feeder" goldfish, to add natural bacteria and prepare it for the larger ones. Since I added them, I'd not seen any evidence that they survived, until today!

I saw two goldfish in the pond, but as I looked over the edge, they dove for deep water.








Hungry little goldfish!








By the fake lily pad...








I found this at a bargain center, and am going to give it a try!

BTW, while I was in that outlet, I noticed preform ponds for sale. Comparing the size of my preform to the size of the ones in the store, I now think my pond is closer to 50 gallons instead of 30.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

30 gallons would be really small for a pond lol. I have 3 of those "feeder" goldfish and they have now grown to be 7 years old and 8 inches long!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

v-paw said:


> 30 gallons would be really small for a pond lol. I have 3 of those "feeder" goldfish and they have now grown to be 7 years old and 8 inches long!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And can reach twice that size.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

If they will get too big in several years, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. Right now, I'm enjoying my "little" pond.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lol...ok....let hubby dig and then you can take him out on the island for your morning coffee and enjoy the peace and quiet together....
by the way..raccoons go into the water to catch fish...but first they will test the depth..if it seems too deep for them they usually won't try...since you elevated the rim with the rocks they won't be able to touch the bottom and will feel the the water is too deep for them to be able to get out..i don't think you will have any raccoon problems with you pond..


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

lohachata said:


> lol...ok....let hubby dig and then you can take him out on the island for your morning coffee and enjoy the peace and quiet together....
> by the way..raccoons go into the water to catch fish...but first they will test the depth..if it seems too deep for them they usually won't try...since you elevated the rim with the rocks they won't be able to touch the bottom and will feel the the water is too deep for them to be able to get out..i don't think you will have any raccoon problems with you pond..


Great!

There is a small shelf on one side, for plants, and I was thinking of buying some iris for that shelf.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Lily has reached the surface!










When I noticed the purple leaf, I pushed a fake lily pad out of the way, and underneath were all three of the feeder goldfish!

This weekend, the pump and waterfall project...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Iris should do well on your shelf. Can't wait to see your waterfall!

Seeing you pond again made me buy a plastic kiddie pool that was on sale for a smaller pond I have mosquitofish in it now to cycle it, will probably use it for mollies later.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Lost one fish today...bummer. When I tested the pond water, the nitrites were 0, but the Ph of the water was off the chart, alkaline.

I'm researching, but would love input!


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

*Project Freedom*

After going to a wonderful fish store today ("Fish Fish Fish" in Plymouth, NC), I added two plants to my pond and initiated "Project Freedom" for my Comets...

"Dagon" and "Fineas"









"The Pond"









"Dagon" and a small goldfish enjoy their home









My father is visiting from out-of-state, and has offered to wire a special outlet for my pond's electrical needs.


----------

